
‘Muslims Are Foreigners’: Inside India’s Campaign to Decide Who Is a Citizen - 0xmohit
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/04/world/asia/india-modi-citizenship-muslims-assam.html
======
known
Indian Muslim didn't kill Gandhi; Brahmin did;

Indian Muslim didn't kill Ambedkar; Brahmin did;

